# Absolutamente intolerable lo sucedido en programa de Susana Griso



## Bartleby (1 May 2022)




----------



## Skylar (1 May 2022)

Jajajajaaa


----------



## janjononas (1 May 2022)

Y luego dicen que Dios no existe .
Vaya troleo


----------



## Impactrueno (1 May 2022)

Es lo que tienen los relatos inventados para justificar el despilfarro politico, que luego no encajan con la realidad. Si quitamos el dinero que hay por medio, no estariamos hablando de estas mierdas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 May 2022)

A eso se le llama ir a por lana y salir trasquilado 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aron01 (1 May 2022)

Y la Gusana haciendose la tonta en plan dando a entender que ella no tiene la culpa y que sigue un guión. La violencia que ellos promueven suele transcurrir en la calle y por gente que no les dejan enseñar sus caras aún siendo sospechosos.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 May 2022)

La Gusanaza haciéndose la inocente... menuda arpía. La que ha perseguido al manginazo Joaquin el "financiero" para llevárselo al catre y follárselo.


----------



## Adhoc (1 May 2022)

bu bu bu...


----------



## octopodiforme (1 May 2022)

Les han estropeado la narrativa.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (1 May 2022)

Susana Griso tiene la inteligencia justa para tirarse un pedo y no cargarse en las bragas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

Estos programas propagandisticos de la ideología woke dominante en los países sometidos, son satanismo puro.

Hacer creer a la borregada una realidad que no es para inculcar antivalores.

Que las mujeres acosan a los hombres, sólo hay que ver a los futbolistas y la horda de moscas que les siguen detrás o cualquier cantante famoso.

O cómo se comportan las mujeres en los conciertos y los partidos de fútbol que parecen zombies toxicomanas ansiosas de sexo


----------



## Discrepante Libre (1 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



JAAJAJAJA como cortocircuitan las femilocas JAJAJAJA
AL menos la encargada del bar es una persona normal y lo dice abiertamente.


----------



## zirick (1 May 2022)

En el sótano de fracaso del progresismo, siempre hay una planta más


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 May 2022)

Esto ya salió hace meses, no sé si era el mismo bar.

Si en este tiempo han tenido cero casos de mujeres acosadas (repito, cero, en un bar donde los hombres van a ligar/babosear) ya nos podmos imaginar la magnitud de la emergencia social...


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 May 2022)

Conocí un par de personajes en mi estancia por un pueblo premium de la comunidad de Madrid.
Una era una colombiana tetona, recauchutada y ya rondando la cuarentena, que se pasaba los fines de semana insinuándose por los garitos pijos de la zona, decía que una vez había sido novia de uno del atlético, pero por lo que contaba se la debió estar cepillando un tiempo y ya.
El otro era un pájaro de cuidado, sacaba todo el dinero del banco, lo metía en la cartera y se iba a estos mismos garitos de pijos, solo tenía que preocuparse de enseñar el fajo bien al pagar, y al rato ya tenía una lagarta encima, se hinchaba a follar el hijo puta.Por supuesto MFH de libro y hasta luego.
Siempre me pareció una lección de sociología brutal.
Los conocí en diferentes momentos pero fijo que se la zumbo, por que frecuentaban los mismos ambientes.


----------



## PerroDeHierro (1 May 2022)

El momento mas epico del año ha caido en Abril señores... joder hasta la tertuliana les ha fallado... jojojo


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 May 2022)

Me cago en todo lo que se mueve


----------



## Julc (1 May 2022)

"Sí, sí, pasa mucho"


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 May 2022)

Si aparece un becario con un cartel que ponga ‘’Susana me toca’’
Ya es que lo bordan.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Grcais por compartirlo, para que digan...

................

"¿¿¿Qué me dices???" Claro, las mujeres, tal vez porque sean imágenes de la Virgen María o por cualquier otra razón que desconozco, son santas. Los eternos demonios son todos los hombres.


----------



## Karlb (1 May 2022)

Qué pena que no se te haya visto la cara, Susana.


----------



## D_M (1 May 2022)

Locas del coño.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 May 2022)

Aquí la cuestión es: ¿Cómo puede ser que haya hombres que entren, es más , hasta paguen por los servicios prestados por gente que da por hecho que son unos delincuentes?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2022)

Vaya ridículo de las feminazis, vaya panda de taradas inútiles.


----------



## tv eye (1 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Aquí la cuestión es: ¿Cómo puede ser que haya hombres que entren, es más , hasta paguen por los servicios prestados por gente que da por hecho que son unos delincuentes?



Venía a esto.

Todos los putos manginas que gasten su dinero en ese local, se merecerán todo lo que les pase.


----------



## Matriz_81 (1 May 2022)




----------



## Sunwukung (1 May 2022)

Si es que el empoderamiento que están promoviendo lleva precisamente a esto, los roles naturales jamás llevarían a una mujer a iniciar el primer movimiento, solo dan el visto bueno, unas señales y es el hombre el que tiene que acercarse, aunque la otra ya esté resbalando en sus propios fluidos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (1 May 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>




Menudas gilipolleces y tonterías, los rusos y los chinos nos van a comer por los pies.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (1 May 2022)

lo mejor la entrevistadora con bozal jojojo

una persona que siga viendo tv...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 May 2022)

A mi una vez en mi juventud recuerdo que una tia empezo a echarme la mano al culo descaradamente en plena pista de baile en una discoteca. Al principio no me daba cuenta de quien era, pero luego ya la cosa era surrealista, la tia debia estar como poseida o borracha quien sabe. Y en alguna que otra ocasion mas tambien me paso, aunque no de manera tan descarada, ir caminando entre la gente por la discoteca y notar como alguien me metia mano. Incluso una vez un marica me llego a echar la mano al paquete.

Lo cierto es que resulta algo violento, porque aunque en un primer momento te puede llegar a resultar hasta cierto punto halagador, rapidamente te puede hacer sentir bastante incomodo, como un objeto sexual. Asi que me imagino que para las mujeres debe ser infinitamente mas molesto.


----------



## Ming I (1 May 2022)

Diana doble azul beta alpha, cucú niñiñiñiñi mayday mayday mayday
Es un código que podeis usar si @eL PERRO os insulta, Calopez lo echará acto seguido.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (1 May 2022)

maravilloso

jajajajaja


----------



## Stalkeador (1 May 2022)

También podían poner un cartel en la puerta del local prohibiendo la entrada a los *FEOS*.

Local libre de _"acoso"_


----------



## Hasta los webs (1 May 2022)

La conclusión que sacó es que las femimarxistas han estirado tanto la cuerda de hacer parecer a todos los tíos como violadores,que ahora en muchos casos son las tías las que tienen que dar el paso para ligar porque muchos tíos no se atreven por temor a una denuncia.Por cierto no vendría mal promover un boicot total al garito de marras en redes sociales.


----------



## wopa (1 May 2022)

¿No decía Irene que los hombres pagábamos copas a las tías para emborracharlas y follártelas? Ahora resulta que son ellas las que se emborrachan solas a ver si pillan un rabo que llevarse a la boca.  . Brvtal. Terripla.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 May 2022)

lo del neofeminismo no puede caer mas bajo, el peor sin duda el dueño del pub por poner ese cartel de gilipollas.


----------



## reconvertido (1 May 2022)

Lo peor es que no hemos activado el protocolo ese anti-acosos, porque el acosado era hombre.
Es decir, no sólo crean un jodido protocolo de caza de rbujas, sino que si es al hombre, se le deja desprotegido, a sus medios.

Es demencial.
Están locas y son malas y malvadas.


----------



## reconvertido (1 May 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿No decía Irene que los hombres pagábamos copas a las tías para emborracharlas y follártelas? Ahora resulta que son ellas las que se emborrachan solas a ver si pillan un rabo que llevarse a la boca.  . Brvtal. Terripla.



Ah pero, ¿ahora te enteras que se emborrachan ellas solitas para abrirse de piernas y que además luego se arrepienten?


----------



## Mongolo471 (1 May 2022)

Irían a buscarlos igualmente, no hace falta que estén al lado. Luego, todo son lloros, porque se las follaron entre 4 o más.


----------



## kyohan (1 May 2022)

JajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajajaJajajajajajaja


----------



## baifo (1 May 2022)

Que me diceeeeshsh


----------



## usuario baneado (1 May 2022)

Veo ese cartel en el bar,hago una foto,lo imprimo en dinA2 y lo pego en el exterior


----------



## perrosno (1 May 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Conocí un par de personajes en mi estancia por un pueblo premium de la comunidad de Madrid.
> Una era una colombiana tetona, recauchutada y ya rondando la cuarentena, que se pasaba los fines de semana insinuándose por los garitos pijos de la zona, decía que una vez había sido novia de uno del atlético, pero por lo que contaba se la debió estar cepillando un tiempo y ya.
> El otro era un pájaro de cuidado, sacaba todo el dinero del banco, lo metía en la cartera y se iba a estos mismos garitos de pijos, solo tenía que preocuparse de enseñar el fajo bien al pagar, y al rato ya tenía una lagarta encima, se hinchaba a follar el hijo puta.Por supuesto MFH de libro y hasta luego.
> Siempre me pareció una lección de sociología brutal.
> Los conocí en diferentes momentos pero fijo que se la zumbo, por que frecuentaban los mismos ambientes.



MalaMaluca o Aperitoche serían los antros de petardas que van de pijas y no tienen donde caerse muertas la mayoría.


----------



## f700b (1 May 2022)

A mi me han llegado a tocarme los huevos en un garito, rozale el culo a una loca del coño, que te vas preso


----------



## Basster (1 May 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 May 2022)

no se podía de saberse


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 May 2022)

Basster dijo:


>



yo cuando el karma le da fuerte a un rojillo suelo reirme asín:


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 May 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no se podía de saberse


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 May 2022)




----------



## Felson (1 May 2022)

En un programa de la Griso puede suceder cualquier cosa, como que un representante del estado español no sepa qué es la UDEF. Y lo que es peor, que la periodista tampoco sepa qué es la UDEF ni que al que entrevistaba era, es, un representante del estado español, mal que le pese, a él y a sus superiores, como Rajoy en su momento.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 May 2022)

Me dan una penita los sobrinos de la Lomana.


----------



## sirpask (1 May 2022)

La dueña del bar ademas se nota que se estaba mordiendo la lengua mientras lo recordaba...


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 May 2022)

BRUTAAAAAAAAAAL

A CALLAR BOCAS A ESAS PUT44444444444S DE MEIRDA


----------



## Kabraloka (1 May 2022)

pero la "periodista", por supuesto, no se indigna con el acoso a hombres, simplemente pasa del problema, lo ningunea y le resta importancia.

Hipócrita, nunca ha estado por la igualdad.


----------



## das kind (2 May 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo de hostión en los morros recauchutados de esa infame pseudoperiodista de mierda.

Me encanta verla en esos momentos, porque no sabe reaccionar; ahí se le ve que no es más que un busto parlante.


----------



## keler (2 May 2022)

Os imagináis ir a un bar donde piensan que por ser hombre vas a acosar a sus clientas? A todo hombre que entre en un antro así, se merece todo lo que le pueda pasar.


----------



## Decipher (2 May 2022)

A la mierda todo el trabajo de adoctrinamiento.

Que asco le tengo a la neomonjita de Griso cuyo trabajo es vender el femimarxismo.


----------



## Maddie (2 May 2022)

Cómo suelta el que me dices?? Indignada, cómo va a ser y la Carmen de todos los Botox apenas puede hablar, pero afirma que claro que hay acosadorAs.

Por cierto, que feo tono tiene Susana Grosso al hablar, el de una pedorra sabelotodo... Pero pues ahora la pusieron en su lugar.


----------



## macchiato (2 May 2022)

JAJAJA que bueno. La puta de Griso preguntando que tipo de acoso. Que patada la daba en toda la cara.


----------



## HaCHa (2 May 2022)

A mí me han acosado varias locas. ¿Y qué?
Ahora mismo tengo a una violetera del clítoris braseándome cada puto finde y lleva en ello desde navidad. Y a mí plim.

Con un móvil que graba todas las conversaciones telefónicas, que bloquea lo que corresponde y que te mantiene geolocalizado en todo momento no necesitas más protección.
En cambio, si tienes un 15% menos de masa muscular porque eres tía, la cosa ya cambia.

Yo ya lo siento porque creo que, a día de hoy, el feminismo que tenemos puesto en realidad es un cáncer hembrista (lo mismo que el socialismo que tenemos puesto es en realidad un cáncer capitalista, así está todo porque así votáis los imbéciles), pero las realidades y los hechos son los que son y cuando tiene razón la horda peliazul también hay que dársela, so pena de acabar perdiendo el contacto con la realidad y el sentido común.

Vamos, que sí, que el acoso no tiene género, pero cuando acosan los hombres la cosa pinta mucho peor. Esto es más básico que un puzzle de dos piezas, oiga. Negarlo, o distraerlo, es propio de panfletaos.


----------



## Sonico (2 May 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Susana Griso tiene la inteligencia justa para tirarse un pedo y no cargarse en las bragas.



Que te crees tú eso.


----------



## prolok (2 May 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Susana Griso tiene la inteligencia justa para tirarse un pedo y no cargarse en las bragas.



Hay que joerse,que bueno ¡¡¡¡ jajajjaajjjjjaaaaaaa


----------



## circodelia2 (2 May 2022)

La dueña del bar entrañable. 
....


----------



## midelburgo (2 May 2022)

Pues el lío de la Lomana con que sus sobrinos tenían 20, y los acosaban cuarentonas, no 30, 40... debía de venir porque le molan a ella los de 20 y había estado a punto de autocriticarse... Frenazo y divagacion.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (2 May 2022)

Anda que no ha habido cerdas que me ha metido mano cuando pasaba yo cerca en la disco con mis 18 añitos. 
Y no me he muerto.


----------



## reconvertido (2 May 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> También podían poner un cartel en la puerta del local prohibiendo la entrada a los *FEOS*.
> 
> Local libre de _"acoso"_



Si se acerca uno que no les gusta es acosos.
Si se acerca johnnypollatatuada le consienten todo.
Y sino se acerca johnny, ellas se meten dos cubatas y lo acosa, porque eso no es acosos, eso es DERECHO FEMENINO.


----------

